

We celebrate our birthdays every year, but why not our 1,000,000,000 seconds? - ptarjan
http://nerdiversary.com/

======
sbisker
If your site's copy asks that question, one of the first things I should see
after submitting my birthday is, indeed, my age after 1,000,000 seconds.
Seeing a list of everything I could be _besides_ 1,000,000 seconds old
confused the heck out of me. :)

That said, pretty cute. I like it. You could make a cute viral Facebook app
out of something like this (though maybe with less nerdy milestones).

~~~
ptarjan
Your 1,000,000 seconds should be in there (unless you have past it already, in
which case it is hidden behind the link at the top).

Would you prefer different copy? Maybe I just emphasized that too much putting
it as the title on HN.

~~~
tspiteri
Well, not that many people are on HN before their 1,000,000th second. (1000000
seconds = 11 days, 13 hours, 46 minutes, 40 seconds)

~~~
ptarjan
great point. I'll edit it to 3 more orders of magnitude.

------
v21
Here's a even more beautiful variation I've seen :
<http://interconnected.org/home/more/lightcone/>

It takes a birth date and tells you when your personal light cone passes
nearby stars.

------
georgemcfly
Because no one knows the second they were born? I actually know the minute
(0:21 EDT) but I suspect even that is unusual to know.

~~~
georgemcfly
Also, how long should we celebrate it for? 1 second?

~~~
delinka
I like the idea of counting down to the event.

"I'll be a billion seconds old next Friday night! Come to the party and be
there when the second arrives!"

------
DaveChild
I made something similar a while ago (
<http://www.addedbytes.com/blog/mathematical-anniversaries/> ). I never did
work out why these things aren't more popular. Might I suggest adding ical?

------
robertk
Scrolling down is kind of depressing.

------
ars
That is a REALLY irritating method of entering a date! To go back a decade,
you have to go to january of the first year in the dropdown, click the
previous month button.

Can't I just type in a date?

~~~
ptarjan
Typing in the text box should just work. I'll try to make that more
discoverable.

Or if you have another date input widget I'm all ears.

~~~
ars
Just replace the year dropdown with a text input, or even just load the
dropdown with 100 years (or both).

I can't type in the text box, as soon as the widget closes the form submits.

------
ptarjan
Let me know if you guys celebrate any other nerdy dates.

------
synnik
I'm 39. My birth year is not even selectable in the drop-down. I had to go to
1974, then scroll back 2 years. Not exactly a positive experience.

~~~
ptarjan
Yeah, this date widget has issues. Have you seen a better one anywhere else?
You can always just fall back to the text box, but that is less good.

~~~
synnik
I've used the jquery-ui datepicker before. You can customize it to make the
year a drop-down, similar to what you have. I forget what the default range of
years is, but we modified it to suit our needs anyway...

But can't you just modify your widget? Somewhere in your code must be the
range of years provided...

------
duncanj
I'd like to know my xE6-iversaries, but this site only does 10^6,10^7,...

------
zerostar07
Both are crazy. Why would anyone want celebrate being closer to death? Plus,
as a nerd, I wouldn't choose an arbitrary unit of time like seconds.

~~~
cynest
I'll give you the answer child me would say: presents and cake.

In other words, we celebrate because we get something desirable out of the
celebration or the act of celebrating.

------
jcampbell1
It seems to be bitten by a 2038 bug. I asked for a reminder for my 100th
birthday and got an error.

